# YUASA rotary table / dividing plates



## Dynahoe Dave (Nov 20, 2021)

I went looking for  dividing heads....  And was surprised [just had no idea] at how much they cost - but I also discovered that you can get divider plates that mount on rotary tables.  I have a YUASA rotary table.  The crank handle on my table is made just like one I saw in a video demonstrating how to remove the plain crank wheel, and installing and using a divider plate and the movable dividers, lock pin, etc.

So the question is how do I find divider plates, the movable pieces, and the crank handle with the lockpin?

The rotary table has a name tag on it that has
NEWS
YUASA intl inc
Made in Japan
printed on it.   So far, I have not found any other markings like a model number.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 21, 2021)

Should say Yuasa, not YUSA. If not Yuasa, it may be a copy of the Yuasa tool, which is high quality.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 21, 2021)

Should say Yuasa, not YUSA. If not Yuasa, it may be a copy of the Yuasa tool, which is high quality.

Moderators:  This came up as an instant copy of my single post (above), seems like it has also happened to me before on some of my other posts...


----------



## benmychree (Nov 21, 2021)

The NEWS brand is a name associated with Yuasa; I had a B&S style universal dividing head of that brand, I think it bore the manufacturer's name of the Yamato Iron Works, I likely bought it in the 1970s or 80s., it was of good quality.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes, it is YUASA,   I miss wrote it when I read it off the nameplate, and didn't catch the error until later.  I corrected the original post.

From searching around, it looks like YUASA is a good quality piece.  I've come across a few sets of plates and the other parts that would be needed to add on the dividing function....  But no info as to whether they would fit this table.  I figure the main thing that has to match is the 3 holes that mount the plate to the table.

Or is there a way to identify this table, so I can know the correct set to get?


----------



## talvare (Nov 22, 2021)

Yuasa makes dividing plates and related components for their rotary tables. Look here on page 114:



			http://yuasa-intl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/COMPLETECATALOG.pdf
		


You can also purchase plates on sites like eBay that have the required hole circles and machine them to fit your rotary table if necessary. You can also make your own hardware like the sector arms, adapter hub, locating pin, etc. This is what I did when I bought my Walter rotary table and couldn't find the hardware made by Walter.

Ted


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 22, 2021)

what determines if the plates will work mounting arrangement or does the ratio matter 90:1 and so on?


----------



## talvare (Nov 22, 2021)

Cadillac said:


> what determines if the plates will work mounting arrangement or does the ratio matter 90:1 and so on?


Back when I bought my rotary table I had a lot of questions about selecting dividing plates and was pretty ignorant about dividing in general. So, I started a thread on another machinist forum asking questions. It would be a lot easier to review that thread than to try to explain everything here. This is a link to that thread:


			Walter Rotary Table - The Home Machinist!
		


Ted


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 22, 2021)

YUASA is known in several fields for high quality output. I would have to assume that includes machine tools. But can't say from experience. I have several dividing heads, one B&S original, and a couple of imports. The B&S is 40:1, both imports are actually rotary tables with fraction plates mounted. One is 72:1, the other is 90:1. I also have some fraction plates for another American made machine(?) that are the prime numbers from 51 to 97. (I think) They are very big, over a foot in diameter. I haven't had a call for them so haven't machined them to fit my smaller machines.

There is a "double faced" fraction plate some 5 inches diameter that I have adapted to the B&S. I needed to add an extension to the rotating shaft and some other piddling pieces to make it work. But it does work, is stable, and is handy that the two plates are always on the machine, The large fraction plates require so much space and an extended selector that I am in no hurry to fit them to anything.

I can't say just how to fit something to a YUASA dividing head but a little study will provide a way. Give it time, it'll resolve itself to your satisfaction. Unless you need one *RIGHT NOW*, in which case purchase an import from https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1801&category=1963256909 and see how the fraction plates fit. The item I have isn't very big (I build small models) but would be indicative of how they mount.

.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Nov 23, 2021)

The table I have looks similar to the one on page 109 of the catalog.  The diameter of the part that rotates is about 7-7/8" diameter, with 4 T slots.

The mounting holes that are there for dividing plates are a 3 bolt pattern.

I'm not in an incredible hurry to get them, but trying to figure out how to know what part number to buy, so I know it will fit.


----------



## Dynahoe Dave (Nov 23, 2021)

I also found this stamped onto one of the parts of the hand wheel / plate mounting area - Z-61.   No luck with a search using that though.

The center of the plates would need a hole a little over 1.13" diameter.  3 bolts for mounting the plate, 1.457" center to center.  6mm x 1mm tapped holes.


----------

